# MAY Photo Contest (VOTING OPEN)



## fender66 (May 3, 2012)

Okay guys.....remember to ONLY POST ONE PHOTO IN THIS THREAD. You may change it as many times as you wish until the contest ends.

This month's theme is pretty open and should not eliminate anyone from entering. If you have questions or concerns about your entry...check the rules here:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=25453

Hope to see many entries this month.

Good luck to all!

VOTING NOW OPEN. Please pick the photo that you think BEST depicts "FUN On The Water". One vote per member. Voting open for 12 days. The prize for this month's contest is #11 (generated from Random.org) a Rapala X-Rap Shad donated by Jim.






Thanks to all those that entered.


Entries:

fool4fish1226
Captain Ahab
bcbouy
fish devil
Hanr3
Aft Backwards
Driftingr
lovedr79
wasilvers
Kismet
Beefer
possom813
fender66
Gramps50


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 7, 2012)

Well I will give it a try. This is my type of fun, just a beautiful Saturday morning on the water.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 7, 2012)

Looking Fishy


----------



## bcbouy (May 7, 2012)

spring fishing at its finest.me and my son. it was hot enough for sunburns.


----------



## fish devil (May 7, 2012)

:twisted: Choosing the productive lure???? Can be very tough sometimes.......


----------



## Hanr3 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Aft Backwards (May 12, 2012)

Strickland Creek. Brackish water. Tributary of Tomoka & Halifax Rivers. Ormond Beach, Florida.


----------



## Driftingrz (May 12, 2012)

this picture will probably be to small at 800pixels but ill give it a shot.. was testing out my new phones camera.. its kind of a wide shot/panorama.. i suppose this is legal? its not edited.. (if not feel free to delete this post) taken while browsing some Bay up in North Carolina after work (MUCH funner than sitting in a Hotel before going back to work in the morning)

im not a fan of Beaches... but if im gonna be near the salty stuff this is more my style.. beautiful night


----------



## lovedr79 (May 13, 2012)

My 15 month olds very first time on the water!


----------



## wasilvers (May 13, 2012)

Here is one I took at the start of a fishing tourney. I really enjoy watching the sunrise over the water.


----------



## Kismet (May 14, 2012)

Tin boat as an artistic expression. Just perfect !


----------



## Beefer (May 21, 2012)

The neighbor kids....


----------



## possom813 (May 23, 2012)

Here's my submission :mrgreen: 

Went out today to fly kites at the local lake/park(30mph winds :lol: )

We kept breaking kite strings, so we hooked it up to 10lbs test Stren. The reel had about 120 yards of line, now it's empty :shock: Whooda thunk that a kite would take it that quick. She had it for the pic, and then we opened the reel and it took off like a rocket, I slowed it down a couple of times, but not enough to close the reel up and lock it. It went all the way out and snapped the line, the kite continued to fly all the way across the other side of the lake and over the trees, it flew well over a mile after the line snapped :shock:


----------



## fender66 (May 28, 2012)

Thought I'd take a shot at this month's contest. Even though Jim and I buy the prizes....that doesn't mean I can't win one...right? :mrgreen: 

Here's the first outing to the water with the pups. They loved it!

That's Lily on the left and Bishop on the right. Both think they are in control of the stick!


----------



## Gramps50 (May 30, 2012)

I'm out of here........


----------



## fender66 (Jun 1, 2012)

VOTING NOW OPEN!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't forget to VOTE if you haven't already. It only take a minute and it means a lot to the folks that took the time to enter.


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lots of good ones, it was hard to choose this contest. There were two that I would like to have on my wall!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 6, 2012)

Where do we vote at? It may be my phone not showing it?


----------



## fender66 (Jun 6, 2012)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Where do we vote at? It may be my phone not showing it?



It's at the top of the page.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 6, 2012)

Voted! 8)


----------



## fender66 (Jun 13, 2012)

Last day to vote guys....if you haven't ....please do.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like this ended up in a 2 way tie again. This is the second time this year that's happened.

Congrats to bcbouy and I guess me.

bcbouy ....if you pm me your address...I'll get your prize out to you. (I'll forfeit my entry since I only have one prize)

Congrats to bcbouy for an amazing photo and to all that entered. You're all making the voting really tough. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 1, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Looks like this ended up in a 2 way tie again. This is the second time this year that's happened.
> 
> Congrats to bcbouy and I guess me.
> 
> ...



There was a tie so I think that both people should get a prize to be fair. So in that light I will kick in an additional prize.

*So congrats to both fender66 & bcbouy both great photos.*


Chris I will get you a replacement in the next couple of days.


----------

